# Will his tail ever grow back?!



## Hankbetta

It makes me sad, through battles with fin rot, then with the new tank/filter... Ugh. 
He seems to be doing better now that the fin rot seems to be gone and now that I've gotten netting for the intake filter.
But will his tail ever grow back close to it's previous luster?

The first picture is the before, the second is the after.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Yeah they'll grow back. It can take time because the fins are so fragile. There isn't a time frame but I would guess a couple months before you see a lot of new finnage. It'll be white and transparent.


----------



## Hankbetta

Ah ok, should I be treating him with melafix to help regrow his fins?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Aquarium salt works just as good. I try to stay away from medications unless I really have to or aquarium salt isn't doing anything. Clean water, salt and warm water will heal him up nicely.


----------



## Hankbetta

Alright, sweet, I shall try that. Should I do the 1 tablespoon for a 5 gallon tank every time I clean his tank, once per week? He has a 5 gallon, with a heater and a filter.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

It should say on the container how much to give per gallon of water, but you might have to figure it out yourself because most directions stick to 10Gs or more. Yeah, every time you clean his tank, put the same amount in as you take out so you don't overdo it. The salt doesn't fully dissolve in water so that's why you have to be careful.


----------



## Hankbetta

Ah ok, yeah I had been grinding up 1 tablespoon and putting it in the last two times I cleaned his tank. And the box says 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. So I think I'm good.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Yeah. Just make sure that you let it disintegrate in the water before you put your fish in because the salt crystals can hurt them. To help speed up the process, put it in warm water and keep stirring it until all of the crystals are gone.


----------

